# Backdate Droid 2 with 2.3 to 2.2



## wmjosiah (Sep 8, 2011)

I just updated my Droid 2 (Verizon) to 2.3, because it kept bugging me to do so. I knew it might break Corporate Sync, and it did. Is there any way to backdate to 2.2, or is there a fix for the Corporate Sync issue in 2.3 (as documented here: http://www.google.com/support/forum...3f&hl=en&fid=4ac83c696297f13f0004ac623f0928c6 )
Thanks for any help.
-Josiah


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

You could sbf but you'd get the notifications still or it sounds like they are working on a potential fix for it. If anything it seems like you just need to remove your active sync connection and add it again. It sounds like the certificates are different in 2.3.3.


----------



## wmjosiah (Sep 8, 2011)

So which SBF would I use? It sounds like some of them might brick my phone since I've updated. As far as the Corporate Sync account goes, I've tried removing it and adding it again, I even tried resetting to factory settings and starting all over - no dice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm that's odd. For SBF any of the D2 sbf files out there, just not the same version.


----------



## wmjosiah (Sep 8, 2011)

Why does ruvy01 say "if you install the ota update and try to sbf to the older version you will have a new shiny brick... if you dont have root your more than likely not gonna be sbfing lol" in this thread: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...t-droid-2-2-3-20-triple-threat.html#post37316 then? I don't want to brick my phone. Thanks! I updated my phone, via OTA update, to 2.3.3 and want to go back to 2.2... I think that was already clear though.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

wmjosiah said:


> Why does ruvy01 say "if you install the ota update and try to sbf to the older version you will have a new shiny brick... if you dont have root your more than likely not gonna be sbfing lol" in this thread: http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...t-droid-2-2-3-20-triple-threat.html#post37316 then? I don't want to brick my phone. Thanks! I updated my phone, via OTA update, to 2.3.3 and want to go back to 2.2... I think that was already clear though.


Look at the date, that was way before the GB ota happened. That was when a different update came out. You are fine to SBF. It was common practice to use CM.


----------

